

What to Look For in a HTTP Proxy/Cache - garethr
http://www.mnot.net/blog/2009/06/12/cache-win

======
forkqueue
I used to be a die-hard Squid aficionado too.

Now I used Varnish, and it's awesome. Far more powerful than Squid, and
massively better performance too. Want to drop cookies from some
requests/replies? Simple. Want to direct some types of traffic to a different
set of backends? Simple.

It's possible to do all these things with Squid using external helpers too,
but Varnish makes it so much easier, I'd never go back for a reverse proxy
cache.

